# Kerdi/Schluter Shower Install



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I live in a newly constructed home and ever since we moved in I have been unhappy with the ensuite shower. So, whats a DIY'er to do? Easy - grab your hammer and start demo'ing! :yes:

This weekend I took out our ensuite shower and ripped down the drywall to the studs. 










I picked up a Schluter-Kerdi shower kit from Home Depot and I have to be honest, I am extremely impressed with the product. I used to work in a tiling warehouse and I've seen quite a few tile installations, and everytime I see installers do a shower bed with dry-pack, it makes me cringe.

Now I should say, if done properly, dry-pack can make a fine shower bed, but the people I used to see were only good at making shoes.

So, back to the product at hand. I installed the new shower base and curbs using unmodified thinset, applied the Kerdi membrane all with unmodified thinset as per the instructions supplied with the kit.










Now, today I've been doing alot of reading, and I have been finding conflicting responses regarding what type of thinset to use. Some say modified, others say unmodified, some say unmodified won't work, others say its worked fine for them. 

Basically every combination of modified/unmodified, worked/not worked is out there and I'm starting to get worried. I mean, I understand the difference between unmodified and modified, and it does worry me a bit having to use unmodified, but thats what the damn instructions said?

What do you guys think? Will it be okay? Please make me feel better.

I also plan on doing a water test this week! Have to finish a couple of corners first though.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like you're doing a helluva job:thumbsup: Unmodified thinset is the way to go. Besides, if the instructions say use un-modified and you use modified you could end up with warrantee problems. I always use unmodified thinset except for over Ditra..then I use the modified.


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

canadaclub said:


> Looks like you're doing a helluva job:thumbsup: Unmodified thinset is the way to go. Besides, if the instructions say use un-modified and you use modified you could end up with warrantee problems. I always use unmodified thinset except for over Ditra..then I use the modified.


Thanks, I wish I could say getting from the first picture to the second picture was fun, but it almost killed me.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Where are you that Home Depot sells the kits? Around here they only sell the Ditra. I bought a 60" shower kit online for $475. 3 years ago. Now I can't find one for less then $570.
Ron


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> Where are you that Home Depot sells the kits? Around here they only sell the Ditra. I bought a 60" shower kit online for $475. 3 years ago. Now I can't find one for less then $570.
> Ron


http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

I live in Ontario, Canada. I watch Holmes on Homes alot and they use these kits all the time. And the Home Depot is a big sponsor of the show.


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm getting ready to do a waterproofing test for my install. 

Anyone know the best way to plug to drain for the test?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DIYadam said:


> I'm getting ready to do a waterproofing test for my install.
> 
> Anyone know the best way to plug to drain for the test?


If you're really anal they actually sell test plugs you put in the pipe and tighten to seal.
I use a few plastic bags or a rubber ball.
Ron


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> If you're really anal they actually sell test plugs you put in the pipe and tighten to seal.
> I use a few plastic bags or a rubber ball.
> Ron


Thanks Ron, I'll look into it!


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I am in Ontario Canada.The kits come in 48x48 32x60 centre drian and 32x60 off set drain


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, the shower base is filled with water. Now we wait. Oh jeese I think my blood pressure is going to kill me.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

My money is on what looks like a great job..have faith. and even if it fails..another lesson can be learned. Now if only you can change the avatar to a real contractor...Holmes will just find a fault somewhere and put you on TV


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DIYadam said:


> Okay, the shower base is filled with water. Now we wait. Oh jeese I think my blood pressure is going to kill me.


If you drop dead, the wife will have the shower repaired and get remarried .
Don't give her the satisfaction.
Ron


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> So, whats a DIY'er to do? Easy - *grab your hammer and start demo'ing! *


Now see...that's the Holmes I was talking about in the other thread.

Your shower looks pretty darned good my friend, it's your avatar I think should be changed. I do these things on a regular basis so believe me when I say: _I feel your pain_. But, never had a problem and have installed scores of KERDI showers by now. I love the damned things.


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

canadaclub said:


> My money is on what looks like a great job..have faith. and even if it fails..another lesson can be learned. Now if only you can change the avatar to a real contractor...Holmes will just find a fault somewhere and put you on TV


Thanks for the compliment, 2 hours later and its still holding strong, crossing my fingers!



Ron6519 said:


> If you drop dead, the wife will have the shower repaired and get remarried .
> Don't give her the satisfaction.
> Ron


LOL!



Bud Cline said:


> Now see...that's the Holmes I was talking about in the other thread.
> 
> Your shower looks pretty darned good my friend, it's your avatar I think should be changed. I do these things on a regular basis so believe me when I say: _I feel your pain_. But, never had a problem and have installed scores of KERDI showers by now. I love the damned things.


Haha, I changed my avatar for you, tried to find something that fit well. :wink:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Haha, I changed my avatar for you, tried to find something that fit well.


That's much better actually. I always liked Homer.


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, so I used that red tape for vapor barrier and such to seal off the drain. Now I sealed it about an inch or so down the drain and so that it doesn't interfere with the kerdi membrane at all. 

Anyways, overnight I lost about an inch of water over a 10 hour period. Now, I couldn't find any signs of water leaking from any walls that are opposite to the shower walls, including the main floor ceiling. 

So, I think that with that much water being lost it would definitely show up somewhere. My conclusion is that it must be slowly leaking down the drain. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DIYadam said:


> Okay, so I used that red tape for vapor barrier and such to seal off the drain. Now I sealed it about an inch or so down the drain and so that it doesn't interfere with the kerdi membrane at all.
> 
> Anyways, overnight I lost about an inch of water over a 10 hour period. Now, I couldn't find any signs of water leaking from any walls that are opposite to the shower walls, including the main floor ceiling.
> 
> ...


Get a test plug at a plumbing supply and test it again if you have doubts.
Ron


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay good thinking Ron. Let me ask, how long should I let the area dry for before installing tile?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I wouldn't trust tuck tape to stay all that water proof. You can go to the dollar store and pick up a cheap rubber or plastic ball ...coat the edge of the drain with vaseline and keep a weight on the ball over the drain and try again


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, I'm starting to get frustrated now. 

I noticed some small air bubbles coming from a few pinholes here or there last night during another test. So I drained it again, problem is I'm not sure how many there is.

I think I'm going to install another sheet of Kerdi over top the one thats currently down, rather than just doing a bunch of patches. I'm also going to let it extend up the walls and curb as well for added protection.

Thoughts? Ideas?

I'm starting to feel worn out...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DIYadam said:


> Okay, I'm starting to get frustrated now.
> 
> I noticed some small air bubbles coming from a few pinholes here or there last night during another test. So I drained it again, problem is I'm not sure how many there is.
> 
> ...


 I don't know if putting one layer of Kerdi over another is really a good idea, adhesion wise. I'd call Schulter for a recommendation.
Ron


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

My thinking is that those bubbles you see are just from the surface of the kerdi since you didn't see them during you first test. I get air bubbles on the surface of my kitchen sink when I fill it and I know its not leaking. I would take a sponge and wipe the surface down (with the water in), let it settle and see if they come back. I'm with Ron on the double layer kerdi..maybe just for small patches...but if you do contact Schluter, I would be curious to know their reply.


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, I contacted Schluter. They said its fine to double the membrane up.

I'm really not happy with the job I did on the base. I'm basically going to redo the whole base with a second layer. 

Anyone know if its possible to remove the first layer and then just install a new layer? Or would it be safer just going right over top and not trying to remove it?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

UGH I am picturing a nightmare of thinset patching and scraping if you remove the first layer. If schleter says its fine to double up, thats what I would do.


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

canadaclub said:


> UGH I am picturing a nightmare of thinset patching and scraping if you remove the first layer. If schleter says its fine to double up, thats what I would do.


Ya, I suppose thats probably just the easiest solution.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm keeping an eye on this thread, as my Kerdi shower project is coming up soon.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Did you use the schluter shower base or made a sand bed and applied the membrane on top?

I am going to be doing a project soon also and was wondering if there was any point of using cement boards for the wall or just regular anti-moisture dywall since it's getting a membrane on top anyway.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DIYadam said:


> Okay, I contacted Schluter. They said its fine to double the membrane up.
> 
> I'm really not happy with the job I did on the base. I'm basically going to redo the whole base with a second layer.
> 
> Anyone know if its possible to remove the first layer and then just install a new layer? Or would it be safer just going right over top and not trying to remove it?


The kerdi will just peel off. The thinset layer is so thin there's no need to fill in as the next trowel layer will easily fill in the gaps.
Ron


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

mcu said:


> Did you use the schluter shower base or made a sand bed and applied the membrane on top?
> 
> I am going to be doing a project soon also and was wondering if there was any point of using cement boards for the wall or just regular anti-moisture dywall since it's getting a membrane on top anyway.


I used the shower kit that came with the base and curbs. I don't trust myself to be able to make a decent slope. :no:

As for the walls, might I suggest their Kerdi board. I actually ended up getting some to build a ledge on the one side of my shower. It's incredibly easy to use and lightweight. 

Pics to come.


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> The kerdi will just peel off. The thinset layer is so thin there's no need to fill in as the next trowel layer will easily fill in the gaps.
> Ron


This is exactly what I ended up doing.


----------

